
Diversity, Inclusion and Culture: Steps for Building Great Teams - serub
https://open.nytimes.com/diversity-inclusion-and-culture-steps-for-building-great-teams-ca157bd98c07
======
kabbalf
The fundamental contradiction of the Diversity Religion:

\- There are no differences between different races and sexes.

\- It is good for business to recruit more minorities because they bring
different perspectives (they think differently).

Three of the four links that "make the business case for diversity" are based
on the same McKinsey study that explicitly states that "correlation does not
imply causation". Could it simply be that only profitable companies can afford
to worry about the skin color make-up of its workforce?

The author also admits that she joined an all-male team with a great culture,
but that doesn't seem to have made her pause in her quest to impose her own
aesthetical preferences as manager.

~~~
neo4sure
Can you please explain the term "Diversity Religion"?

~~~
kabbalf
I find it reminiscent of a religion in that adherents subscribe to certain
ideals that can not be argued about ("it's the right thing to do" as the
author says). My amateur psychologist analysis is that people need a higher
cause, and in the absence of traditional religions they instead join political
movements such as this one.

~~~
oceanghost
I too believe our brains are hardwired to be receptive to certain power
structures/belief systems. Science can be a religion-- you be a zealot about
anything if you try.

Global warming, true or not has all of the hallmarks of a religion-- which is
why I think generally, religious folks aren't as receptive to the idea-- that
need of theirs is already filled.

~~~
neo4sure
Didn't the pope talk about global warming?

